# Morian Manor Mortuary 2015



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Here are some iPhone pictures from my haunt: Morian Manor Mortuary.

I have the benefit of borrowing from work sometimes:








It's a bonus when your day job reflects your yearly passion!








The zombie infested funeral home now includes a crematory.
















My new casket arrived just in time!








Continued...


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The AtmosfearFX Zombie Invasion is now a classic around these parts:
















My zombie was fresh off of the dressing table. I split my suit up the back and tied it at the neck with suture.








Last but not least, my kids and wife are less into the haunt than they are the candy.








Another great year for Morian Manor Mortuary. We have grown bit by bit. I'm thinking a cemetery might be popping up on the funeral home grounds soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything looks great, especially those charred zombies:jol:

One of my neighbors works for a funeral home. I keep telling him he needs to park a hearse by our house on Halloween.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. Tombstones are easy to make. Add a few each year and just group them tight until you fill out the yard. Easy.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Great shots and set up. Love the fam pic too!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Looks great. Tombstones are easy to make. Add a few each year and just group them tight until you fill out the yard. Easy.


Thanks Bayou. I'm really looking forward to tackling the cemetery head on. I feel like years of reading on here have paid off tremendously.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, there are lots of tombstone tutorials. Sometimes our make and take group has a tombstone day. Easy to work on and socialize at the same time.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very fun and very creepy?


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

It's always fun when the entire family participates. Your kids are gonna love having the creepiest house at Halloween. Mine ate it up when they were that age and until they graduated high school. Great job.


----------

